# Converting PDF to Sibelius?



## Andrew0568 (Nov 27, 2021)

Are there any programs other than PhotoScore that can convert PDFs to Sibelius/MIDI files?


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes scanscore can make it xml and you can import it. https://scan-score.com/en/

Smartscore has crossgrade. https://www.musitek.com

Both are great. The latter has better editing. Both have free trials.


----------



## Andrew0568 (Nov 27, 2021)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## hsindermann (Nov 28, 2021)

There's also PlayScore for mobiles - not sure if it exists for iOS, but worked pretty fine for me under Android. They want a monthly subscription though...


----------



## playscore2 (Aug 19, 2022)

PlayScore 2 is available for both iOS and Android devices! We try to keep prices as low as possible. We have a full-time team of people working on PlayScore 2, and subscriptions make it possible to keep improving and updating the app free. You need a paid subscription to export MIDI or MusicXML files but our annual subscription is also heavily discounted if that helps. 

Here is a video explaining how to use PlayScore 2 with Sibelius: .


----------



## Andrew0568 (Oct 29, 2022)

Reviving an old post, but I never was able to find a program that couldn't easily and accurately do this.

I can't get any of the above-mentioned programs to recognize and import a simple pdf like this.


----------



## benwiggy (Oct 29, 2022)

Surely it would be just as quick to type in something like that?


----------



## hdsmile (Oct 29, 2022)

you may try the SmartScore 64 Pro


----------

